# daiwa saltist 30h problems



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

so i get to the pier, rig up, get ready to throw, tighten my drag and guess what drag doesnt tighten down AT ALL. im thinking the drag washers are messed up but what do you guys think


----------



## alantani (Dec 12, 2007)

this is a stock reel, right? here are some possibilities. 

1. the spectra is slipping on the spool.

2. the spool is slipping on the spool shaft.

3. the star is not turning down far enough to put enough pressure on the top metal drag washer. 

4. there is metal to metal contact somewhere in the gear stack between the slotted metal drag washers, the keyed metal drag washers, the main gear and/or the ratchet gear.

and here's what to do.......

1. put a dot with a sharpie on the inside lip of the spool and another dot right next to it on the spectra. pull the line against the hardest possible drag and make sure the two dots stay together. 

this is very common. if it slips, have a local shop strip off the spectra, put a double layer of black electrical tape around the arbor of the spool to hold the spectra and a thin layer of grease on the sides of the spool to prevent corrosion. now had the shop wind on the spectra nice a tight so that it does not slip. again, this is very common.

2. pull the left side plate. put a dot with a sharpie on the inside of the spool and on the spool shaft. put the left side plate back on, pull the line against the hardest possible drag, remove the side plate and make sure the two dots stay together.

this is very rare. if the spool slips on the spool shaft, you need a new spool. 

3. tighten down the star as far as you can. remove the handle and count the number of threads that are exposed on the drive shaft as a measure of the depth that the star has traveled and check to see that the drive shaft turns freely. make sure that the star does not bottom out. do this first with the right side plate in place. 

now remove the star and the right side plate. then replace the star and all the pieces between the star and main gear. crank down the star until it is just as tight as before. count the number of threads to see if the star has traveled just as far without the side plate in place as with. if it does not, then something is hanging up on the side plate and is preventing the star from traveling as far down and tight as it should. now jump to step #4.

4. with the right side plate still off, replace the handle assembly. hold the main gear tightly and try to turn the handle. you should be unable to turn the handle while holding the main gear without a great deal of force. if the main gear turns easily, then you have metal to metal somewhere in the drag stack. one or more of the carbon fiber washers is too thin. this is common problem in the trinidads and toriums with a carbontex upgrade. the washers might be out of place. 

if you still cannot find the problem, then i'd like to take a look. alan


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

listen to Alan he knows his stuff


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Is the reel brand new out of the box?The reason I ask is when I got mine I thought there was something really wrong as it had no drag. However after casting, reeling it in tightening and loosing the drag the drag got (broke in) I guess and has been fine since. Was like that on my 20 as well. If it is not brand new than listen to Alan as he know's way more than I ever will about the inner workings of reels.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I own four Saltist reels.

All of them came with a very weak drag out of the box.

And all of them came with the drag washers absolutely globbed with grease.

Clean off all the washers completely. I don't like grease on my washers at all. I know some really like Cal's on their washers. However, I've never tried it ... maybe one of these days. 

A little break in time seemed to help firm up the drag, too. Not sure why that's the case. Maybe it's just me?

Always listen to Alan, too, he's the man.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

well its like a month old im gonna take it to pa distributions where is where i got it and ask one off them to take a look who knows maybe they'll replace it since its under warranty.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

You have a defective one. The star drag's threading is stripped. I've replaced mine 3 times. On the last one, I replaced the main shaft and the star - it didn't strip again. You might have to send it back to where you got it and hopefully they'll do the right thing and replace the main shaft also because that's where the problem lies. Mine went back to Daiwa and came back with only a new star, it ended up stripping again. I had to purchase the main shaft myself and when the tackle shop gave me another star, the problem went away. There's a batch of 30h's like this. You have one from that batch I'm afraid.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

if he got it from Anthony @ PA Distributers, and its still new, Anthony's gonna do the right thing.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

AL_N_VB said:


> if he got it from Anthony @ PA Distributers, and its still new, Anthony's gonna do the right thing.


yea i took it there and there was the younger guy and then the big older guy there in the morning and all they did was keep me there for 45 minutes taking it apart all to tell me they had no idea what was wrong. kinda pissed me off as it put about an hour out of my fishing time. which one is anthony btw? i bought a rod from there and broke it the first day and they gave me a new one no questions but the reel not so much


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

does the star tighten down? when you back the star off does it stop or keep spinning?


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> does the star tighten down? when you back the star off does it stop or keep spinning?


keeps spinning and also you can move the star up and down a tad


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

the insert in the star is bad. the threads are most likley ok but the threaded part in pressed in and that has come loose soounds like. no real way to fix must replace.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

I kept replacing my star and it kept stripping - at bad times too I might add. Do yourself a favor and purchase the main shaft also - should be cheap. If you're not bad at working with reels, the swap can be done yourself. Save yourself a whole lot of headaches and frustration. I'd put money that it's the main shaft that's causing it to strip.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

damn this really pisses me off if i send a note with th reel about the main shaft do you believe they would replace that as well the reel is still under warranty


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

How long ago did you buy from Anthony? Do you still have the receipt and box? Just talk to Anthony, return the reel and replace with a new one.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

Clouserkid1 said:


> damn this really pisses me off if i send a note with th reel about the main shaft do you believe they would replace that as well the reel is still under warranty


Daiwa didn't want to replace the shaft for me and just gave me a new star. It stripped. I took it back to my tackle shop and they just gave me another one - a third one! I wasn't going to have it strip again when my line was 100yds. + out in the ocean. I had to hand line it in on one occasion. Therefore, I just bought a main shaft and it's been perfect ever since. 

Try getting a replacement reel. If you can't, let them replace the star and see what happens. It may work but mine was definitely the shaft. If all fails, get a new shaft and star then just be done with it.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

AL_N_VB said:


> How long ago did you buy from Anthony? Do you still have the receipt and box? Just talk to Anthony, return the reel and replace with a new one.


about a month ago i have receipt, box, wrench, papers, everythig that came with it including line. and which one is anthony?


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

i guess il have to go when anthony is there


----------

